# Conditioning/softening mane and tail in winter?



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

In truth, I've always used my own leave in conditioners and oils on my horse. You need to find stuff that don't contain sulfates and silicone that will cause the hair to dry out more. The brand I really like is Shea Moisture, or I will use coconut oil. It's a hassle but soooo worth it


----------



## tikimurrayreg (Jan 9, 2015)

You could use Cowboy Magic, but I'm not sure how good that is for their mane. 
I use a brand of leave-in-conditioner called Shea Moisture and it's got everything your hair needs in it, without all the alcohol and sulfates, etc. It's $11 for a bottle of conditioner, but you don't need too much so it's worth it!


----------



## khorses23 (Jan 22, 2015)

i really like the cowboy magic detangler and shine! you can leave it in and it makes your horses mane& tails soo nice. you dont have to use a lot, and you dont have to use it often but i find that it works really well for dry, strangly manes and tails!


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I love Canter Mane and Tail - makes her mane and tail extremely soft and easy to detangle.


----------



## Bedhead (Aug 4, 2013)

Picked up a bottle of the shea moisture so we'll see how that goes (if it doesn't work for him then I'll just use it for me). Do y'all think 1x a week would be fine, too much, or too little?


----------



## tikimurrayreg (Jan 9, 2015)

1 or 2 times a week would be fine


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Bedhead said:


> Picked up a bottle of the shea moisture so we'll see how that goes (if it doesn't work for him then I'll just use it for me). Do y'all think 1x a week would be fine, too much, or too little?


hi hows the conditioning going? I would love to put something on Mickys tail and mane he looks like a freaked out mop


----------



## KatieExum (Feb 10, 2016)

Coconut oil is AWESOME! I noticed results in a week.


----------



## BarrelRace4Life (Aug 15, 2010)

If you want to use coconut oil, you can buy fractionated coconut oil (in Canada I can only really find it at health stores). It's basically coconut oil that's gone through certain processes to keep it in liquid form. It's just as moisturizing too as solid coconut oil, but doesn't have certain antifungal and other properties that organic extra virgin solid coconut oil has, but if all you're using it for is conditioning then it's perfect! You can easily put it in a spray bottle to spray it on.


----------

